

Mobile - First, last and always - joedevon
http://christianheilmann.com/2012/04/01/mobile-first-and-last-and-always/

======
soup10
I get the satire but like most effective satire there is truth there. Like it
or not we currently live in a world were money is the biggest driver of
innovation and creation. This is especially true for works that require teams
to create. Maximizing consumer surplus with digital goods isn't necessarily a
net good if the collapse of profits drives away innovation and creation in the
field. Free software, whether it is open source or provided by a giant tech
company, can cause stagnation.

------
joedevon
From the comments I guess you guys don't recognize the name. Chris Heillmann,
AKA, @codepo8, has been a long time evangelist. First at Yahoo and now at
Firefox. I don't think he really meant to fool anyone, but I can see how you
would take it if you weren't aware of his background.

------
OwlHuntr
The troll is strong in this one.

------
robwgibbons
I frankly can't help but think fuck this guy.

He makes some valid points about closed innovation (the number of browsers we
have to support means the open web must necessarily evolve less rapidly) but
overall his attitude is just total shit.

I can't tell if he's being a jackass for April Fool's or is honestly just
throwing in the towel on a short-term call to make more money. Fuck the rest
of us. Go join Apple and let the open ecosystems die.

------
Radzell
Native Mobile developer has been great not liking the way javascript works it
has been a heaven sent to have relevant platforms to develop on. Whether it's
iOS, Android, or Windows Phone 7 I way rather learn all three languages than
one I just don't like. I still have to do web mostly for websites for mobile
apps, but I am glad mobile is catching on as it has.

~~~
hellerbarde
I call April Fool's.

